
Lokomotive: An engine to drive cutting-edge Linux technologies into Kubernetes - blixtra
https://kinvolk.io/blog/2019/05/driving-kubernetes-forward-with-lokomotive/
======
Terretta
Q: Why fork Container Linux?

A: “Ideally, we would not need to fork a project to support it. But in order
to provide commercial support for a Linux distro, we need to have some control
over the build and delivery process. And to be able to legally deliver it, we
have to make changes; removing trademark terms, for example. Thus, there is no
real way that we see to provide the end product without a fork.“

------
corwin7
This is just a fork of Typhoon. Is anything even different?

~~~
blixtra
True, the current Lokomotive repository consists of mostly code forked from
Typhoon, something we state in the article. There are a number of small and
largish modifications: support for Packet, additional PSPs, etc. But this is
just the base Kubernetes portion of Lokomotive. Lokomotive includes 4 main
parts, 2 of which have been release thus far. The other public portion of
Lokomotive ist the underlying OS, Flatcar Linux. The integration with the
recently announced Flatcar Linux Edge channel is the main motivation for
releasing at this point; stay tuned for some projects that build on top of
this. The other 2 parts will be rolled out this summer. Those are lokoctl, the
installer, and Lokomotive Components, a collection of base cluster component.

